# Waters Breaking Late = Baby in Best Position?



## JenStar1976

My friend just had her second hospital birth and this time round her waters didn't break until just before crowning (this birth was quicker and more relaxed). The first time round her waters broke early on in labour and she ended up having a really rough time throughout. Her midwife told her this time round that if waters break early, it's because your baby isn't in a good position, but if they don't break then it means that your baby is perfectly positioned.

Anyone heard this at all - I think it's interesting if it's true. 

Would be interesting to hear about people's birth experiences compared with when their waters broke.

I had a really easy birth and my waters didn't break until right at the end.

x


----------



## Blob

I cannot imagine why (though interesting to hear)

First baby waters went with a proper pop right at the start and had a very fast first labour.

Second baby, back to back and still free second day into getting strong contractions didn't engage until 2 hrs before she was born. She was born in her waters....

:rofl: apparently I'm opposite.


----------



## lynnikins

with all 3 boys my waters broke less than an hour before they were born with #2 & #3 it was more like minutes lol ds1 was perfectly positioned except for having his arm up over his head lol and ds2 and ds3 they flew out after my waters went lol


----------



## ljo1984

ive never heard of this!

first one waters went and didnt start contacting (as in painful contractions) until about 12 hours later, ended up on syntocin after 24 hours as wasnt going quickly enough for drs! that old slippery slope to forceps!! so waters broke 9am on a monday she was born 5.25pm on the tues.

second time waters went after 5 hours of good contractions all over my sofa lol, she was born 50 mins later (was 3-4cm when just after they popped).


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby was ARM when i was 9cm.

Scarlett's went as i was pushing her out!


----------



## madasa

Both times, my waters went just before labour started. With my first, full on ctx started very quickly. It was rough.

With my second, it was a few hours before anything started. Then it was very gentle, waters leaking in little gushes all day. Late evening, the last of my waters went and I could tell, because my ctx got stronger straight away. It was a much smoother and gentler birth all round.

Some people reckon it is more to do with your diet. Here:

https://birthfaith.org/nutrition/protecting-your-perineum-from-the-inside-out


----------



## moomin_troll

With my first my waters were broken and I would of had a pretty good labour if it want for the midwife.
With my second my waters didn't go till he was coming out. With him I had a really good and fast labour :)


----------



## pea-in-pod

interesting, I have never heard of this. My waters also broke late, about 1 hr before my babe arrived I think. I was in transition at the time, I think! Lucky for me they popped when I was on the loo, how convenient! and my midwife said my babe was perfectly positioned, like a bullet ready to come out of a gun LOL!

incidentally Jen - you were one of the people who inspired me to have a homebirth, you might recall I msgd you and said "but can I do it?" and you said yes!!


----------



## ljo1984

pea-in-pod said:


> interesting, I have never heard of this. My waters also broke late, about 1 hr before my babe arrived I think. I was in transition at the time, I think! Lucky for me they popped when I was on the loo, how convenient! and my midwife said my babe was perfectly positioned, like a bullet ready to come out of a gun LOL!
> 
> *incidentally Jen - you were one of the people who inspired me to have a homebirth, you might recall I msgd you and said "but can I do it?" and you said yes!*!


Me too:blush: her lo was born same day as mine and I always remember reading her story. I always wanted a hb and was planning it first time but ended in mmc, so with imm i was scared and thought hospital was the best place, it wasn't it was traumatic and everything I didn't want and reading your story in your sig I thought next time I want that. I almost got that if I hadn't of had Mec in waters I'd of been in that pool, but next time I WILL get that!:thumbup:


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

My daughter was in the best position for months prior to birth and my waters broke while crowning. x


----------



## amjon

Mine was breech and I broke the waters as she was coming into the birth canal. So, not in a good position at all. ;)


----------



## Sam Pearson

I hadn't heard that before.

With my first birth when I turned up to the hospital after 3 days of labour the nurse broke my waters (without asking or even warning me) and said afterwards when I asked why "Oh, you've been labouring a long time, you're too tired so we have to get things moving". I wasn't tired at all but after that it was so awful - the contractions came on really fast and hard.

With my next three births I stayed away from hospitals and each time my waters didn't break until baby was crowning and with my last she came out in the caul. They were all 3 long labours and all very gradual and gentle. I did get quite tired by the end of the third day so I slept between contractions.


----------

